# [Korean NR] 2.21 2x2 average - SeungBeom Cho



## stevecho816 (Dec 8, 2013)

> 2.02 2.44 2.15 2.05 2.68
> 
> Done at UIUC Fall 2013. 9th in the world  Thanks to easy scrambles


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 8, 2013)

You insane o.0


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 8, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> You insane o.0



Dat sig XD

Congrats again Steve. Please don't learn EG


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Dat sig XD
> 
> Congrats again Steve. Please don't learn EG



I still can't believe this is with only knowing like 10 EG 1 cases..


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 9, 2013)

practizses


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 9, 2013)

No. This isn't real. 

WAAAAATTT?!


----------



## kcl (Dec 9, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> No. This isn't real.
> 
> WAAAAATTT?!



It's legit, I watched it. *mind explodes*


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 23, 2013)

I know its late, but awesome solves. 
Reconstructions please


----------

